# emergency? goat literally peeing blood



## eloise

hi, sorry that this is my introductory post, but i need help. i just noticed my young nigerian wether is literally peeing blood. it's not bloody urine, it's straight blood. he does NOT seem to be in pain, he's eating just fine, but he's spraying blood everywhere. spraying small amounts of blood very frequently, i've not seen him actually pee yet but i only watched him for 5 minutes or so with the blood spraying so i'm not sure if he's peeing or not. but otherwise no normal symptoms of UC, could this be UC anyway or what else could be going on?? he was wethered at 3 months and is fully healed from that. i can't get ahold of my vet and i don't know what to do. any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## eloise

okay i just watched him some more, and saw him urinate normally, no straining, no blood in urine from what i could tell. what would make him go from spraying undiluted blood (he was doing it similar to how a buck would spray themselves with urine) to peeing normally?? he seems to have slowed or possibly stopped bleeding at least, but i have no idea what's going on


----------



## Georgiamainers

Not sure...here's a link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/archive/index.php/t-222348.html  hope he's okay!


----------



## elevan

That sounds really strange.  I would keep trying to reach your vet.


----------



## freemotion

Boy, I hope someone answers this.  It would certainly get me all scared.  I'm glad he is acting ok and seems to be peeing normally now.  Hopefully someone with experience will chime in.   It is a busy time of year.  If no one does, you might email a few of the pros here.  Sometimes they have iphones so even if at work or at a show, they get their emails.


----------



## eloise

thank you everyone so far... i'm really not sure if this is UC, it just doesn't seem right to go from literally blood to normal urine in the span of 10 minutes.

i was just out watching him again.. i stared at him, he stared at me.. no pee or spraying of any sort.. he's actually most concerned with trying to clean his blood off himself. 

when i first saw it, there was literally a blood clot hanging off the little hairs at the tip and he even got blood on my other goat. is it possible could he have hurt his penis and it was bleeding into his pizzle and then getting sprayed out? can that happen? i will keep trying the vet, probably won't get anyone until tomorrow morning though.


----------



## Roll farms

I'm sorry, I'm stumped...your explanation (injury) sounds pretty darn logical, though.

Have you taken his temp?  I'd make sure he has all the fresh water he wants and keep an eye on him, for sure.

Good luck!


----------



## elevan

Have you externalized his pizzle to check for an injury?  Maybe he cut it...idk


----------



## eloise

temp seems fine... can't get him to really show me his goods. =/ but he seems to have stopped bleeding, is acting totally normal, even cleaned all the blood off himself. i really hope he just bit his own weenie or something stupid like that, and that it's over now.... obviously i'll be keeping a close eye on him... if anyone's ever heard of something like this though please let me know, i'm still very concerned.


----------



## eloise

update - he seems fine this morning, still no more blood, peeing normally.


----------



## Margali

Could he have passed a stone? I know when DFiancee had one stuck he peed blood for about a day as stone was stuck. After it passed blood cleared up really quickly.


----------



## eloise

i was wondering about that too. but i'm not sure. do you think passing a stone would make him spray undiluted blood though? he has no other classic symptoms of stones, didn't even act like he was in pain. i've never passed a stone but i've been told it's incredibly painful.


----------



## redtailgal

............


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I would consider putting him on Ammonia chloride.  It sounds like it could have been a stone.


----------



## elevan

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I would consider putting him on Ammonia chloride.  It sounds like it could have been a stone.


x2


----------



## eloise

will it hurt him to put him on AC if it wasn't a stone?


----------



## elevan

eloise said:
			
		

> will it hurt him to put him on AC if it wasn't a stone?


Not at all.  Since AC is also used for prevention.


----------



## julieq

So glad he's feeling better.  We don't keep wethers, but would have made an emergency run to our vet if one of our bucks did that.  Do you have ammonium chloride on hand just in case of a case of urinary calculi?  It's available at Hoeggers or Caprine Supply online and sure is cheap insurance.


----------



## eloise

i will definitely be adding the AC to his regimen, just in case. should i just top dress their minerals or does he need a specific dosage? thank you everyone, i really really appreciate your help. our vets here are very lacking for goats.

he still seems to be acting normal, it's the strangest thing. i'm glad he's acting normal, but, just doesn't make sense...


----------



## elevan

eloise said:
			
		

> i will definitely be adding the AC to his regimen, just in case. should i just top dress their minerals or does he need a specific dosage? thank you everyone, i really really appreciate your help. our vets here are very lacking for goats.
> 
> he still seems to be acting normal, it's the strangest thing. i'm glad he's acting normal, but, just doesn't make sense...


On my farm - I make sure that any feed they get has AC in it (pelleted feed) and I also mix it into their minerals.  Those are my prevention measures.

Treatment would be an AC drench...don't remember doses...you could do a search on here and find it I'm sure.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

This website explains the prevention dosage and treatment dosage.

http://www.fiascofarm.com/goats/stones.htm

1 teaspoon per 150lbs of goat is recommended as a top dress for prevention.

And the treatment dosage is also listed on the website on a chart, You might want to do a treatment dose for 1 week then go to the preventive dosage.  If you need help understanding the chart let us know.


----------

